
Unpaywall: Browser extension to find free copies of academic papers - DiabloD3
http://unpaywall.org/
======
jasonpriem
Hi, one of the devs here! If you want to see a cool example of Unpaywall in
action, check out the Nature paper [1] published last month about TRAPPIST-1,
the nearby solar system with seven earth-sized planets. Paywalled on Nature,
but Unpaywall links you to a free copy on ArXiv. [2]

[1]
[http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v542/n7642/full/nature2...](http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v542/n7642/full/nature21360.html)

[2] [http://blog.impactstory.org/smash-interstellar-
paywall/](http://blog.impactstory.org/smash-interstellar-paywall/)

